# House value



## mwbpsx (Jun 23, 2006)

Possibly a simple one but maybe not.

A divorced friend of mine has recently been contacted by her ex husband with regard to him taking her name off their joint mortgage. 

They bought the house in 1986 for £14,800.

She left after his adultary in 1996 and stopped contributing to the mortgage from then on.

Am I correct in assuming she will be entitled to half of the value of the house at the time she left?

If this is the case does anyone know how she would calculate the value of the house in 1996?

TIA

Mark


----------



## Renmure (Jan 18, 2007)

mwbpsx said:


> Possibly a simple one but maybe not.


More likely to be the later I would bet


----------



## wayne_w (Jan 25, 2007)

http://www.houseprices.co.uk/

HTH
Wayne


----------



## DiscoDriver (Oct 27, 2009)

I think this is a very complex issue - if she is listed on the title deeds then she may well be entitled to more than half what it was worth in 1996. She should seek legal advice.


----------



## Stumper (Apr 5, 2009)

Try the house price calculator on Nationwides site

http://www.nationwide.co.uk/hpi/Default.asp?calculate=true


----------



## mwbpsx (Jun 23, 2006)

DiscoDriver said:


> I think this is a very complex issue - if she is listed on the title deeds then she may well be entitled to more than half what it was worth in 1996. She should seek legal advice.


Thats what I was thinking. As she was 'forced' to move out and pay rent for no fault of her own, has she been penalised for not paying towards the mortgage?

Mark


----------



## deeds (Aug 18, 2009)

Looks like a 50/50...this is generally the way it goes. Fight it and pay more in lawyer fees.Not worth it...Talking from experience!!!!Good Luck.


----------



## mwbpsx (Jun 23, 2006)

deeds said:


> Looks like a 50/50...this is generally the way it goes. Fight it and pay more in lawyer fees.Not worth it...Talking from experience!!!!Good Luck.


Thing is its him that wants the mortgage changing so she will get legal aid to defend herself:thumb:


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

mwbpsx said:


> Thing is its him that wants the mortgage changing so she will get legal aid to defend herself:thumb:


Your friend will have to seek legal advice, it's not as clear cut as name on the deeds, just as there is no such thing as common law partner, one has to prove they contributed equally , so to that effect at best your friend may only be entitled to 50% of the 1996 value, the adultery thing and that doesn't wash nowadays, people get married for all sorts of reasons and sex is only an additional pastime 
As the friend moved out so long ago, then they may not be entitled to anything and the offer could be just to tie certain legallities


----------



## mwbpsx (Jun 23, 2006)

Avanti said:


> Your friend will have to seek legal advice, it's not as clear cut as name on the deeds, just as there is no such thing as common law partner, one has to prove they contributed equally , so to that effect at best your friend may only be entitled to 50% of the 1996 value, the adultery thing and that doesn't wash nowadays, people get married for all sorts of reasons and sex is only an additional pastime
> As the friend moved out so long ago, then they may not be entitled to anything and the offer could be just to tie certain legallities


She basically just sat on the house as a future for the kids, she doesnt know what his intentions are, ie, leaving it to whichever bird he's with at the time???

mark


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

mwbpsx said:


> She* basically just sat on the house as a future for the kids,* she doesnt know what his intentions are, ie, leaving it to whichever bird he's with at the time???
> 
> mark


This is why she should seek professional direction, even the' for the children 'thing doesn't easily go down nowadays (thanks to equality laws). When one of my friends passed away his estate didn't go to his ex or his child. If children are dependant then they are supported only while the parent survives (eg they do not have to be included in a last testament will and can be excluded (and the exclusion will be difficult to contest)).


----------

